# Vlan handling by FreeBSD 8.1



## bv_arvind (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi

I am trying to understand vlan support in FreeBSD8.1 I tried bringing up FreeBSD8.1 with e1000 and Realtek NIC's. I was able to configure vlans in both the settings. But with realtek NIC's vlan was not working. Simple L4 works and the configuration is the same as that I had used for working e1000 case. Looks like "e1000 driver implements vlan whereas realtek driver just untags it and sends it for upper layers for processing" (from a website). Is it the case and does it mean FreeBSD has trouble processing Vlan packets? I may not have filled in all the information but even some thoughts on this are welcome.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2011)

Read vlan(4), specifically the HARDWARE section.


----------



## ecazamir (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been using vlan with 3COM 905, Realtek 8139 and Intel Pro/1000 and two kind of Broadcom gigabit NICs without any issues.
What is /sbin/ifconfig telling about the 'non-working interface'? Do a 
	
	



```
# /sbin/ifconfig re0|rl0
# /sbin/ifconfig vlanX
```


----------

